# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Η αρχική σελίδα … ξεβιδώθηκε!

## Damiano

Τις τελευταίες μέρες, όταν πηγαίνω στην αρχική σελίδα, τα παράθυρα εμφανίζονται με μια … εκνευριστική διάταξη. Τα αριστερότερα, όπως "Πίνακας Ελέγχου", "Online Χρήστες" κλπ, έχουν "αποκτήσει" πλάτος μεγαλύτερο από αυτό του "πλαισίου της σελίδας" (εννοώ το ανοιχτόχρωμο). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι όλα τα άλλα, όπως "Τελευταίες Δημοσιεύσεις", "παρουσιάσεις κατασκευών" κλπ, έχουν εκτοπιστεί στα δεξιά, έξω στο σκούρο φόντο και, μάλλον, εμφανίζονται συμπιεσμένα.

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω "κάνει κάτι" για να τα … ξεβιδώσω!
Έκανα διαγραφή "ιστορικού" στον I.E. 8 (WinXP), αλλά δεν … συγκινήθηκε!
Τι θέλει για να … στρώσει;

Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια,
Δαμιανός

----------


## herctrap

cntrl + ροδελα 
cntrl και τα + -

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ηρακλή με Ctrl-0 (μηδέν) έρχεται στο Normal Zoom.

*Και σε μένα υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα* με boot σε winXP και *Ι.Ε.8* σε netbook.

Σε firefox όλα καλά.

Συνήθως δημιουργούνται προβλήματα όταν υπάρχουν τεράστιες φωτογραφίες στην παρουσίαση κατασκευών,  όπως τώρα η γιγαντιαία αντίσταση, με χρήση ABP σε Firefox και 'μπλοκάρισμα' της φωτογραφίας όλα είναι στη θέση τους.

Πιθανώς να χρειάζεται όριο στο πλάτος φωτογραφιών στην 1η σελίδα και να βλέπει ο διαχειριστής τη σελίδα με μικρότερο monitor.
G

----------


## Damiano

Ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις!

Οι συμβουλές σας είναι για ρύθμιση του "zoom" του explorer. Αυτό έχει το πρόβλημα ότι πρέπει να το ρυθμίσω σε λιγότερο από 50% και, έτσι, να μην μπορώ να διαβάζω …

Η οθόνη είναι "24άρα" με ανάλυση 1920 επί 1200. Αν μεγιστοποιήσω το παράθυρο, εκτός του ότι πάλι δεν "χωράνε όλα", χάνω κάποια πράγματα: δεν φαίνονται τα υπόλοιπα παράθυρα (που χρησιμοποιώ ταυτόχρονα) και (ίσως το … δυσκολότερο) πρέπει να κινώ το κεφάλι δεξιά – αριστερά για να δω ένα πράγμα.

Μάλλον δεν γίνεται να τα βάλω εγώ στη θέση τους και πρέπει να τα βιδώσει κάποιος από τη μεριά του συστήματος (της σελίδας).

----------


## GeorgeVita

Δαμιανέ δοκίμασε να επιλέξεις απο το menu του Ι.Ε. στα δεξιά: *εργαλεία > προβολή συμβατότητας*
Η διαφήμιση πέφτει πάνω στα πεδία για "είσοδο" αλλά τα υπόλοιπα επανήλθαν. Για "είσοδο" βάλε τα στοιχεία στα πεδία που βρίσκονται στην αριστερή στήλη.
G

----------


## jim.ni

παιδιά και στο firefox μου το κάνει και στο chrome, δεν χει να κάνει με zoom.....
δεν φταίμε εμείς δηλ κάτι στην σελίδα άλλαξαν

----------


## GeorgeVita

*edit:* φτιάχτηκε, όλα καλα και με IE

----------


## gRooV

το δουλεύω να το κλείσουμε το θέμα
ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πάλι _η αρχική σελίδα … ξεβιδώθηκε!_ (οθόνη 1280x1024)
λόγω μεγάλων φωτογραφιών στην παρουσίαση κατασκευής.

Μπορούν να ρυθμιστούν οι φωτογραφίες της παρουσίασης κατασκευών να εμφανίζονται σε κλίμακα;

----------


## moutoulos

Τώρα είναι Οκ. Αυτό γίνεται όταν στο thread που ανοίγουμε βάζουμε εικόνες σε φυσικό 
μέγεθος, και οχι σε μορφή thumb όπως έκανα εγώ τις εικόνες στο thread του Κώστα:

Persistence Of Vision Clock ( Propeller Clock )

----------

GeorgeVita (25-07-13)

----------


## manolena

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους moderators, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα πάλι με την αρχική σελίδα; Έχουν χαθεί πολλές επιλογές, δεν φαίνονται οι κατασκευές καθόλου εκτός απο την νεότερη κι αυτή χωρίς να βλέπεις εικόνα, η σελίδα "πλάτιασε" σε όλη την οθόνη και φαίνονται οι Αγγελίες και το HowToFixiT.gr με τα θέματά του...

Χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να συνέλθει; Εννοώ, αν είναι αυτό όντως πρόβλημα, φαίνεται και σε άλλους έτσι;

----------


## moutoulos

> Χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να συνέλθει;



Οχι Μάνο. Απλά λίγη υπομονή. Δεν είναι μόνο σε σένα έτσι ...

----------


## manolena

Εντάξει Γρηγόρη μου, σε ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση.

----------


## moutoulos

Μάνο ... θεωρητικός (πιστεύω και πρακτικός  :Smile: ), να είμαστε εντάξει.

----------


## manolena

Και πολύ μάλιστα, ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------

